# Laptop Problems



## laptopprobs (Oct 21, 2016)

First problem: My laptop turns off when at 40% pretty much. Not sure if it is a virus or an internal problem. Not sure if I successfully recalibrated my laptop. I am considering resetting and flushing out everything to see if it will work. For now, I just plug in my charger to keep it from turning off.

Second problem: The charging seems to be funky. Once in a while, the laptop will stop charging and then start again without unplugging the charger.

Charger:
white - full percentage
red - charging

On screen, the battery is not fully charged, when the charge disconnects, the laptop has a white light while the charger is still charging. When it reconnects, the laptop has a red light. The charger itself has some bumps on the wire, but I think it should still work fine.

Before any of these things have been happening, my friend installed a hardware update software, but I don't think that is that problem.

I did drop my laptop from a small height. Probably 3-4 inches? The screen was not cracked, nothing damaged on the laptop. I'm guessing the internal system messed up somehow? I should get it fixed at an electronic store if it gets hazardous or annoying. Some have said to buy a new battery and/or charger, but I don't want to buy stuff unless it really is needed. Tell me what you guys think.

When my laptop thinks its full, it disconnects, but when I wait a few seconds and reconnect the charger, it'll start charging again. Any solutions?

(There was a time when it hit 26% without any problems. My laptop wants to do whatever it wants sometimes...)


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

What is the brand and model of your laptop may I ask? Laptop are surely delicate and even a slight drop can cause internal hardware issues.

One suggestion I have is to try a spare charger that's compatible with your laptop and see if the same issue happens.

How old is this laptop may I ask?


----------



## laptopprobs (Oct 21, 2016)

Brand: HP
Model: 15-r017dx

How can I tell if my charger is compatible with my laptop?
I ordered the laptop from Amazon and have been using it for almost 2 years. I started using the laptop in December 2014. The charger came with the laptop and I have been using that charger since.

I know hardware affects the software, but can software affect the hardware? Not sure what to do. Reset my laptop? Take it to an electronics repair store? Buy a new charger? Buy a new battery? I might buy a new laptop next year or in 2017, so I want to fix the laptop and use it until then. I would try another charger, but I want to find out what chargers are compatible with my laptop. Any solutions?


----------



## laptopprobs (Oct 21, 2016)

I unplugged the battery and kept the charger on, the laptop seems to be running okay. Nothing seems strange, so I guess the battery has something to do with all the problems I have? What should I do?


----------



## DBCooper (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Just to verify, so the laptop hasn't turn off on you since you have removed the laptop battery?


----------



## laptopprobs (Oct 21, 2016)

The laptop is still on with the charger plugged-in. That means the charger and computer are okay, right? Only my charger is broken?


----------



## laptopprobs (Oct 21, 2016)

Which battery should I buy if my battery is broken?

HP PartSurfer

HP 746641-001 LHP269 2200 mAh / 32Wh Notebook Battery - BattDepot United States

https://www.amazon.com/HP-746641-001-Battery-pack-Primary/dp/B00IY1GKI8


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Any batteries that match your model # on this Ebay page will work: HP 15-r017dx battery | eBay


----------

